# Complex Imaginary



## sskh1212 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am appearing for the April '14 exams and just heard about the complex imaginary pratice sets #1 - #4 and their NEC drillbook.

I was thinking of getting the drill book and maybe 2 of the 4 books. The people who own all 4, which ones should I get? Maybe one set has better "coverage" than the others..I know all 4 would be better, but I just cannot afford it.

I have the spin up already.

Any reviews on the drill book?

Also, does anyone have old ones to sell ( probably not this late in the game..no harm asking)?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought all four together and the code drill book.

Most of the questions were similar in all four exams, so pick any two and you should be fine.

The code drill book helps you get familiar with the code, but last October 2013, there were around 15 code related questions, so if you are not good with code, it could be a deal breaker. You could also look at Mike Holts NEC forum on his website.

It has days and days of free NEC questions and answers.


----------



## sskh1212 (Feb 21, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks Captain. I see that Mike holt website has a number of NEC prep books. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]There's a practice book For $40..is that good? Has anyone used it? What book do you recommend from that site?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I am now considering between that book and the CI drill book. Which one should I buy?. [/SIZE]


----------

